# what i just did on myspace



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i sent a ****load of friend requests to bands and comedians. am i wasting my time or is this appraoch viable in generating traffic/sales?


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

Try giving a discount to visitors on your myspace page. If you have an affiliate program make sure to point out that someone can make maney by signing up and posting their code on their own page. Also try putting a link on your regular site asking people to add you to their myspace pages


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you seen this thread?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2809


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

no i hadn't. reading now, thanks 



Jasonda said:


> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2809


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the easiest way is to dublicate your website news/actions/articles into myspace account - it really free and it takes no so much time.



Jasonda said:


> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2809


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

the limit is about 500 requests/emails/comments

otherwise they will lock you down... sometimes delete if you abuse. if you are using a bot... check their forums for info.

it helps... though bulletins are the key once you get enough peeps it seems. im still workin out the details.

im thinking of sending a bulletin that says if they sign up for mailing list, they will get a $3-5 coupon for future purchases. that should transition your myspace friends to a personal mailing list... which takes myspace out of the picture and goes directly to customer emails.


----------

